# News from Army Site on Transformation



## Kirkhill (11 Sep 2005)

Has anybody read this yet?  Posted Sept 8.

Some interesting statements here.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=648



> BGen Ward said the Army will maintain a light, indirect fire capability which in part includes the 105mm guns. It may pursue a towed 155mm gun with a precision round (That "may" seems now to be "will") . In the longer term, the Army will continue development of its Future Indirect Fire Capability (FIFC), a system that will be automated, protected, mounted on a vehicle and may feature a mix of advanced Non-Line of Sight Cannons and long range rockets.  BGen (Ret) Mike Ward says the rockets. BGen Ward said that system could be developed by 2015 and would become the medium weight, mechanized force's artillery system.
> 
> "At the same time we will continue to provide our light forces â â€œ which are becoming more robust and have more roles and missions identified for them â â€œ with a dedicated light indirect fire capability as well."





> "A medium-to-heavy tactical lift helicopter can't operate by itself," explained BGen Ward, the outgoing Director-General of DGLCD. "It needs support, it needs something to reconnoiter for it â â€œ some of that can be manned, some unmanned â â€œ but it also needs something to protect it from ground fire and shoulder-launched air defence systems or other types of interdiction."
> 
> "So we have developed concepts for an armed helicopter that can provide reconnaissance and surveillance, can support the aviation fleet that is providing support to the Army and can operate autonomously as well. Many other countries are also pursuing armed reconnaissance helicopters."






> While the DFU(LdSH) won't be delivered for a while yet, the Army is now well along the way to approving the Multi-Missions Effects Vehicle, *the successor * to ADATS, and delivering TOW Under Armour on a LAV chassis. The Army plans to fight those two vehicles together with the Mobile Gun System, providing a very agile and lethal direct fire capability.




SP Guns and Missiles (Think London and Montreal)
Armed Recce Helicopter (Think Mirabel)
MMEV not ADATS (Think London and Montreal again)


----------



## Big T (27 Sep 2005)

Does this mean that (since the Armourd Corps. is mostly involved with Recce for now) that when the THOR and TOW Under Armour are complete the remaining armour involved in Recce will be moved again to train and man these Vehicles? and be an attacking force again? or what? 

(Im expecting some negative comments on this, but I have try'd to research and figure this out myself, but I thought asking those more familiar for the answer was the most efficient way to find the answers) 

Thanks...


----------



## McG (28 Sep 2005)

Big T,
The Army has had the plan in place for a while now that the LdSH will be a DFS Regt with MGS, TUA, and MMEV.  The other regiments will remain surveillance focused.  Do your research because there are a lot of threads on this.


----------

